

How to make your customers feel safe - mva
http://blog.usabilla.com/12-tricks-to-make-your-customers-feel-safe/

======
rwallace
Not everyone wants to customize everything they buy. Being forced to make a
lot of decisions can be tiring and annoying. By all means provide the ability
to customize, but also provide a prominent "just give me the standard version"
option for people who prefer that.

